# RGS trial- Highlands Chapter June 2



## Birdsonthebrain

RecurveRx said:


> Car pool Mike?


Your chance to ride in a BIG BOY truck.....


----------



## Daveldman

N M Mechanical said:


> Dave the special one is running YES
> So will epic run in this event?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nick, you can confirm that he can find birds, I just can't shoot them. However, if Epic runs, Corbin is out.


----------



## Steelheadfred

If someone takes my picture with someone's dog of some overseas blood, I won't ever be your friend again.

Epic is busy again at a retriever trial and studding out to weims.


----------



## N M Mechanical

He is all **** hound fritz so no problem there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx

Birdsonthebrain said:


> Your chance to ride in a BIG BOY truck.....


 

Why's everybody always hate'n on the Honda???


----------



## FindTheBird

RecurveRx said:


> Why's everybody always hate'n on the Honda???


Pool'n sounds good--even if we wind-up taking that little rice burner.


----------



## RecurveRx

FindTheBird said:


> Pool'n sounds good--even if we wind-up taking that little rice burner.


Sigh....

If memory serves, didn't that rice burner pull you out of a snow bank a couple years back...


----------



## Mr. Botek

FindTheBird said:


> Pool'n sounds good--even if we wind-up taking that little rice burner.


You two will be in possession of all the plaques at the end of the day, they may as well ride together! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical

Mr. Botek said:


> You two will be in possession of all the plaques at the end of the day, they may as well ride together!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If they pay enough they can drive away with a placement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx

Mr. Botek said:


> You two will be in possession of all the plaques at the end of the day, they may as well ride together!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Only if I'm allowed to enter my shorthair as a flusher. :sad:


----------



## Mr. Botek

RecurveRx said:


> Only if I'm allowed to enter my shorthair as a flusher. :sad:


A flusher in the pointing class, who woulda thunk it!


----------



## FindTheBird

RecurveRx said:


> Sigh....
> 
> If memory serves, didn't that rice burner pull you out of a snow bank a couple years back...


Yes, but not the same vehicle; I'm sure I'll have plenty of opportunities to return the favor!:evil:



N M Mechanical said:


> If they pay enough they can drive away with a placement
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like our reputation as fine marksmen is getting around!
Another reason to bring cash (for me anyway) is that I do retrieving drills a whole two times a year if that.


----------



## mark.n.chip

Your shooting would be great. just remember that the dog does the retrieving not you.


----------



## FindTheBird

mark.n.chip said:


> Your shooting would be great. just remember that the dog does the retrieving not you.


:lol: Crap, in that case I'm screwed!


----------



## GSP Gal

N M Mechanical said:


> I hope you get 26+ dogs for your first trial.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


29 dogs so far......


----------



## GSP Gal

Setter said:


> The check is in the mail today!! Really


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## N M Mechanical

GSP Gal said:


> 29 dogs so far......


Ok let's get you to 38 dogs then  I have some weight to walk off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred

N M Mechanical said:


> Ok let's get you to 38 dogs then  I have some weight to walk off
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hoping to get down to 145?


----------



## GSP Gal

Don't forget your ugly hats!!! You don't have to wear them all day, but bring them and we will judge them at lunch time.....


----------



## FindTheBird

Check's in the mail! I've only got smelly, grungy hats though--have to borrow one of Recurve's numerous ugly hats I suppose...


----------



## Mr. Botek

Recurve is showing, the hat contest is over already! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal

Great News! In honor of this being our first trial, Chuck is BBQ'ing chicken for lunch, Joan will be making her famous cakes and pies, woo hoo!

But to those that are running, PM me with a head count, so we be sure we have enough!! If you are coming to watch, and eat lunch, let me know!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical

If you are going serve cakes and pies maybe you need to have two runs just saying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal

36 dogs. we are full!!!

:woohoo1:

I will however, take some on a waiting list....

Let the fun begin!!!

Gotta get started on my hat!!!


----------



## Daveldman

GSP Gal said:


> 36 dogs. we are full!!!
> 
> :woohoo1:



Thats great. However, sounds like a lot of walking for me.


----------



## RecurveRx

Daveldman said:


> Thats great. However, sounds like a lot of walking for me.


 
at least it's in june... not like it's going to be hot or anything. i suggest a sombrero for you. maybe you can borrow nick's bandolier. wear it cross chest to complete the look. maybe even get one of hammer's stubby little ceegars. now that would be badass! i'd buy pictures from that guy!


----------



## brookie~freak

GSP Gal said:


> 36 dogs. we are full!!!
> 
> :woohoo1:


Go for 40!
The judges won't mind walking just a little bit more


----------



## Daveldman

RecurveRx said:


> at least it's in june... not like it's going to be hot or anything. i suggest a sombrero for you. maybe you can borrow nick's bandolier. wear it cross chest to complete the look. maybe even get one of hammer's stubby little ceegars. now that would be badass! i'd buy pictures from that guy!


I'll work on it


----------



## Lloydboy

brookie~freak said:


> Go for 40!
> The judges won't mind walking just a little bit more


Easy for you to say... somebody better have oxygen, and lots of Gatorade! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical

Daveldman said:


> Thats great. However, sounds like a lot of walking for me.


It won't be that bad we got some winter weight to lose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal

All great dogs....birds will be found quickly, dead people removed right away.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal

I have some people that are qualified, and have graciously offered to step aside if anyone wants to run that is not qualified......

the judges are telling me to get more birds, they will walk if you show. 

When I started this, I had a couple of judges on stand-by, so if you really would like to give this a try.

PM me!!


----------



## Unregistered4

Will there be donuts...and coffee?

Just wondering, a buddy of mine is running a dog, maybe I'd consider riding up with him...if there were the above mentioned.

Brian.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Unregistered4 said:


> Will there be donuts...and coffee?
> 
> Just wondering, a buddy of mine is running a dog, maybe I'd consider riding up with him...if there were the above mentioned.
> Brian.



All the ladies will be going crazy if you come Brian_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal

Unregistered4 said:


> Will there be donuts...and coffee?
> 
> Just wondering, a buddy of mine is running a dog, maybe I'd consider riding up with him...if there were the above mentioned.
> 
> Brian.


Always doughnuts and coffee at Chucks!!!


----------



## Mr. Botek

By the look of things this event should be renamed the Highlands Heavy Hitters Fun Hunt! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical

So how many are you up to Sandy? When is the draw? What time are you starting? And I like green gatorade just saying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal

We seem to be holding at 36 dogs. Some dropped, wait list moved to run. If anyone is interested in being on the wait list, let me know.

If anyone is planning to come to watch, and purchase a chicken lunch, please let me know......Chuck would like a count. Don't want anyone to go away hungry....and you know how good chicken smells on the grill. 

Green gatorade. Got it.

Its daylight at 6:30, we could start at 7am and try to beat the heat. I think I may go out Friday night and set up everything. Ready to go at daylight. 

I may do the draw soon, impressive list of dogs and handlers.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Come on you can't even get 40 dogs at your first trial come on what kinda of chapter you running up there? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal

N M Mechanical said:


> Come on you can't even get 40 dogs at your first trial come on what kinda of chapter you running up there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::lol::lol: Don't want to kill the judges on my first trial. Wouldn't be easy to recruit anybody next year....

But if anybody else wants to run, bring them to the line....


----------



## Northbound

N M Mechanical said:


> Due to weather starting time is now 8am!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And that will move the braces ahead one hour correct?


----------



## N M Mechanical

If you where to run at 7am now you run at 8am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx

N M Mechanical said:


> If you where to run at 7am now you run at 8am
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PRAISE BE TO ALLAH! 

I detest mornings.


----------



## RecurveRx

mark.n.chip said:


> Is this BS or true Jack runs in first brace I kida gotta know. Sandy please call as I will not have internet from 2:50 till mon am


 
come on mark.... when's the last time you read something on the webernet that wasn't true???


----------



## N M Mechanical

If it is on the internet it is gospil! I love setters!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Botek

That's just great! I had my dog all jacked up for his start time and now its delayed an hour. He'll probably flame out in the crate! 

I LOVE Shorthairs! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical

Mr. Botek said:


> That's just great! I had my dog all jacked up for his start time and now its delayed an hour. He'll probably flame out in the crate!
> 
> I LOVE Shorthairs!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Are you saying 35th is out of the question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal

Please keep in mind that if we have a couple of short braces, your run time will move up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. Botek

N M Mechanical said:


> Are you saying 35th is out of the question?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Out of 34 dogs, yes!:lol:
With two scratches, I'm feeling giddy at our chances for a solid 32!


----------



## N M Mechanical

Mr. Botek said:


> Out of 34 dogs, yes!:lol:
> With two scratches, I'm feeling giddy at our chances for a solid 32!


Don't get too excited 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

GSP Gal said:


> Please note the changes. I removed two braces. The Heller boys will not be running pointing dogs.....


My legs thank you!


----------



## N M Mechanical

Looks like the weather will turn out good for today if you have a duck dog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 88luneke

Hope those boots are waterproof! Good luck everyone!


----------



## N M Mechanical

Weather did not agree at all! But I got to thank Sandy, Bob, Dave, David, Tails a wagon and all the handlers for a great trial especialy being the first! 
Sandy will have to post the placements
Look forward to GDOTY in 2013 Sandy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Botek

I thought the whole event ran smoothly. Saw some really good dog work, talked with some nice people and didn't go away hungry, lol!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duece22

What a great event. Huge thank you to Sandy, Nick and Dave, Bob and Tails a waggin. As always first class grounds and food. Congrats on a great first trial for the Highland chapter. Some very nice dog work was displayed today despite numerous different weather conditions! 


RH


----------



## GSP Gal

Anyone that organizes an event knows that one person can't do it all. I am so fortunate to have people that share my passion for birddogs and enjoy spending the afternoon with like-minded people. 

Special thanks to the judges-

Nick Moe - NM Mechanical
David Llyod - Lloydboy

Field Marshall
Bob Bricker - Bobosco

Bird Planter- 
Bob Verical - Benelli

Chuck Connell - and Ken, Jim 
Tails a Waggin - always the host with the most.

And- all my friends that came out to support this trial. The weather was dicey, downright horrible at one point, then true to Michigan fashion, was perfect for a small window. 

Bruce Wojcik even popped in to so what the excitment was about.

Placements as follows--

Pointing Division
Paul Fisher, Dodger, Griff 1st place 
Mike Carmody, (recurverx) Ruger, GSPM 2nd place 
Michelle MacMaster, (English Setter Gal) Blue, ESF, 3rd place
Mike Carmody, (recurverx), Winston, EPM 4th place 
Randy Carmoney, (omega58) Lowgun, Weim, hm

Flushing Division 
Ric Heller, (duece22)Blue, lab 1st place flushing
Ric Heller, Jones, lab 2nd place flushing
Aaron Vanderwall, (brookie~freak) Cooper, 3rd place flushing

Thanks to my friends that had run these trials before me, and offered all tidbits of advice, hints, and suggestions that helped me through this event. I really appreciated the help. 

No hats were harmed in this event, but I did find a nice shirt and glasses. Oh, and the hockey player coming to the line. :lol:


----------



## Daveldman

Despite the weather, it was a great day. Thank you Sandy, Nick, and Dave. Lunch was fantastic. My compliments to the chef. 

Nick- Did you find my water bowl?


----------



## N M Mechanical

Daveldman said:


> Despite the weather, it was a great day. Thank you Sandy, Nick, and Dave. Lunch was fantastic. My compliments to the chef.
> 
> Nick- Did you find my water bowl?


Yes it will be in the truck when I see you in two weeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

And don't forget we started with a fawn in the field at the start then we had a neighbors dog come into the field we had a red wing game break out (weak checking  )and "Epic" finally made it to one of these events
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

